# Everex Laptop Headphone jack only mutes



## shepper (May 29, 2015)

On an aging Everex 2501NC with FreeBSD 10.1 release i386 I have almost everything working except for the headphone jack.  The laptop has a relatively simple physical layout with a single speaker and 2 jacks on the left; green and pink.
`cat /dev/sndstat`

```
Installed devices:
pcm0: <VIA VT1708_8 (Analog)> (play/rec) default
```
`sysctl dev.hdac.0.pindump=1`
followed by
`dmesg`

```
hdaa0: Dumping AFG pins:
hdaa0: nid 0x as seq device conn jack loc color misc
hdaa0: 28 410110f2 15 2 Line-out None 1/8 Rear Black 0 DISA
hdaa0: Caps: OUT HP Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa0: 29 02a19120 2 0 Mic Jack 1/8 Front Pink 1
hdaa0: Caps: IN OUT VREF Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa0: 30 428130fe 15 14 Line-in None 1/8 Front Blue 0 DISA
hdaa0: Caps: IN OUT VREF Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa0: 31 11114110 1 0 Speaker Jack 1/8 0x11 Green 1
hdaa0: Caps: OUT HP Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa0: 32 4221401f 1 15 Headphones None 1/8 Front Green 0 DISA
hdaa0: Caps: OUT HP Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa0: 33 52a191f0 15 0 Mic None 1/8 0x12 Pink 1 DISA
hdaa0: Caps: IN OUT VREF Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa0: 34 410160f1 15 1 Line-out None 1/8 Rear Orange 0 DISA
hdaa0: Caps: OUT Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa0: 35 410120f4 15 4 Line-out None 1/8 Rear Grey 0 DISA
hdaa0: Caps: OUT Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa0: 36 593300f7 15 7 CD None ATAPI Onboard Unknown 0 DISA
hdaa0: Caps: IN
hdaa0: 37 474410f0 15 0 SPDIF-out None RCA Rear-panel Black 0 DISA
hdaa0: Caps: OUT
hdaa0: 38 71c420f0 15 0 SPDIF-in None RCA 0x31 Grey 0 DISA
hdaa0: Caps: IN OUT EAPD
hdaa0: NumGPIO=0 NumGPO=0 NumGPI=0 GPIWake=0 GPIUnsol=0
```

Initially, there was only a mic assigned but
`cat /boot/device.hints`


```
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid31.config="as=1 seq=0 device=Speaker"
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid32.config="as=1 seq=15 device=Headphones"
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid29.config="as=2 seq=0 device=Mic"
```
Provides speaker sound.  The odd thing is


```
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid32.config="as=1 seq=15 device=Headphones"
```

seems to have no effect.  Plugging headphones into the green jack mutes the speaker but plays no sound.
I can remove the hint for nid32 and it still mutes.  I have tried changing nid from 32 to 28, 34 and 35 without change.
The jack and headphone worked fine in Debian Jessie.  I'm wondering if the jack is hard wired to mute the speaker so I also tried

```
hint.hdac.0.dac0.nid32.config="as=1 seq=0 device=Headphone"
```
[FONT=Georgia]without a change - plugging the headphones still mutes the speaker.

If someone has any insight about this configuration/codec I'd appreciate some guidance.[/FONT]


----------

